# leaky gas/fbo on and off for a while, need advice



## cavs0 (Sep 22, 2015)

boy....where do i start. I'm now a senior in college and wothout question this illness has definitely stopped me from achieveing everything I wanted to do. I guess i'll break it down by year

1st year- I would get an occasional fart smell once every two weeks, not a big deal

2nd year- this is where it started to hit me, I can't pinpoint what exactly started the fecal smell but it started nonetheless and stayed for the entire year, the summer however it went away

3rd year-the first semester there was no fecal smell, however the second semester again something triggered it in coming back

4th year- This is where I currently am now, my fecal smell is defniitely there, however it can get worse at specific times. This sounds weird but if i drive over a body of water to wash my hands I can get a good idea of what it smells like. Or if someone makes coffee, there is this bizzare smell of coffee and feces which apparantly only I can smell.

Dependent on what I eat it can smell of feces, rotten garbage, but now it's more of a rotten egg smell. Oddly enough i may have only gotten maybe two or three negative reactions throughout my school career but i can still smell it which drives me nuts. The other people not giving reactions definitely messes with my head and has me thinking "can they smell it?"

sorry if this is kind of all over the place guys this is the first time I have discussed this with anyone, I haven't been to a doctor or talked about the smell with anybody.

I'm seriously lost, and any help would be appreciated. thanks guys

EDIT: forgot to mention that I hae dealt with trapped gas and hard to pass stools, but now its mostly incomplete evacuation.


----------



## Jax.the.max (Dec 13, 2014)

Well it definitely does sound strange that you can smell the feces smell when you pass over water or you are right next to coffee being made. But this fecal odor condition is weird in itself. What foods do you think is causing you to smell worse?


----------



## cavs0 (Sep 22, 2015)

I know it's al weird to me lol
I mean eating anything give me a distinct smell. However eating spicy foods, or maybe like a medium rare cut of beef make it smell horrible


----------



## cavs0 (Sep 22, 2015)

Ok so I've been taking a b12 supplement. I don't smell any feces but now I reek of garlic lol wtf


----------



## mylifeisover (Jan 10, 2014)

cavs0 said:


> Ok so I've been taking a b12 supplement. I don't smell any feces but now I reek of garlic lol wtf


I'd rather smell like garlic than feces. 
:')


----------



## cavs0 (Sep 22, 2015)

mylifeisover said:


> I'd rather smell like garlic than feces.
> :')


feces smell is back


----------

